# How to cut clean recessed screw holes?



## Vaul (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm new to woodworking so forgive the beginner question. I'd like to know how to make clean recessed holes without a drill press?

I'm making tool mounts for my shop, and some of them will be mounted with recessed screws, which I may later cap. So far I haven't been able to keep the recessed holes clean. They either have chipping out of the top grain or the bit wanders and makes a rather ugly, non-circular entry hole.

I do not yet have a drill press, so I'm doing this with my cordless drill.
I've tried drilling smaller guide holes first, with no luck.
The bits I have are all metal cutting bits, so is that likely the main problem?
Most of the holes I'm cutting are 1/4" or 3/8", just large enough for the screw heads.

I have tried searching on this, but all the info I got was on avoiding tear out on the bottom, which isn't my issue.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Regular drill bits are ground to a shape for drilling 
in metal. For wood the cleanest holes are drilled
by using scoring on the outside rim.

If I were in your shop I could show you how to
turn a regular twist drill into a "cabinetmaker drill",
a sort of shop-made brad point. I use a standard
shop grinder wheel corner to freehand grind them 
on bits down to about 1/4". Here's a video of a 
guy making them in a more elaborate and precise 
manner, but the idea is the same.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Use bits with countersinks, like these:

http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-CHANGE-COUNTERSINK-DRILL-SNAPPY/dp/B000XXZME8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1410312358&sr=8-4&keywords=countersink+bits


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I use forstner bits when I need a clean hole.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I use forstner bits when I need a clean hole.
> 
> - Iwud4u


Ditto. Well worth the investment in a set.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Forstner. I use the hell out of a ryobi set.

Edit: then I use dowel with a cheap flush cut saw to plug the holes if need be. Works great.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

All these guys are right. ^

I use the hell out of a ryobi set too. Just don't go too fast. if you see smoke, you are going too fast. I burnt up a forstner bit yesterday when I forgot to turn down my drill press speed.

Loren's video is a good way to do it too.


----------



## Vaul (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I guess I always thought of forstner bits as being a drill press only bit, but it makes sense.

Do you use brad point bits very often? I'm thinking I might need to invest in a set of those as well.

Cheers,
Jon/Vaul


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I've tried brad point bits and Forstner bits for shelf pin hols and hands down the Forstner bit made cleaner holes in plywood. I use Forstner bits for screw holes too. I find it better if I locate the center and then go to full speed on the drill instead of going slow and then fast it works better.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Not much luck with brad point. I use regular bits with a backer to prevent blowout.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Jon - I use brad point drill bits a lot. I also use forester bits. These are the sets that I've got at Rockler.

22-piece-forstner-bit-set

Brad point drill set

Go with the big sets. Eventually you'll need all of them.

Also for plugging holes, another good tool to get are plug cutters. I have all three in my tool collection.

Of course I realize you don't have a drill press yet but that's a reason why you need to add that tool to your aresnal. I would recommend a floor model drill press.

As far as plugging holes for tool mounts, I personally wouldn't do it. Shops are alway evolving and tool mounts will be moved. The tool holders in my tool cabinet have been moved many times.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Using the drill bits you have, you might try clamping some scrap wood down and drill through that.

A little trickier getting the hole exactly where you want, but maybe you can make it work.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use a counter bore bit. IT makes the central hole for the screw and cuts a counter bore cleanly like a Forsner bit does. Works easily and quickly in a hand held drill or a drill press.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snappy-Tools-33208-1-8-X-1-2-SD-3-Flat-Bottom-Counterbore-1-4-Hex-Made-in-USA-/171708330334?hash=item27fa9d315e:g:1h0AAOSwv0tU-SU9


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using these DeWalt countersink/counterbore tapered drill bits for maybe two years now, and love them. They're sharp, and once you set the depth, drill, countersink, and counterbore. The tapered bit is nice, and I find the sharp tapered point on the end makes it much easier to locate the hole than with a regular twist drill bit.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Steel-Countersink-Set-3-Piece-DW2535/100531905

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW2535-Piece-Countersink-Assortment/dp/B0000225OU


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Brad point bits. You need speed to produce a clean hole. A cordless drill isn't fast enough. When I drill holes, especially in soft woods, I use a drill press running at top speed (5000 rpm). I get clean holes.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you're just doing a few holes and want a perfect fit, use a sharpened screw to do a clean counterbore.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Lee Valley sells FANTASTIC brad point bits.

Look for the ones that are reground from twist drills. They're so sharp, they'll cut skin, and I've never had one not leave a perfectly clean hole in the most chip-prone woods.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> I ve been using these DeWalt countersink/counterbore tapered drill bits for maybe two years now, and love them. They re sharp, and once you set the depth, drill, countersink, and counterbore. The tapered bit is nice, and I find the sharp tapered point on the end makes it much easier to locate the hole than with a regular twist drill bit.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Steel-Countersink-Set-3-Piece-DW2535/100531905
> 
> ...


 How do you do a counter bore with this counter sink bit?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> If you re just doing a few holes and want a perfect fit, use a sharpened screw to do a clean counterbore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am curious, How do you sharpen the head of a screw to make a counter bore?


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jon,

I use a good set of brad point bits. To solve the problem that you are seeing, what I do is this: I spin the drill in reverse and let the side cutters on the bit score the perimeter of the hole. Once it cuts the edge of the hole, I then put it in forward and drill the hole.. The result is a crisp, clean hole with no tearout at the entry point.

Good Luck!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I suppose it's kind of hard to see the screw in the previous images so here's a zoomed in view of the modified screw.










I'm basically creating a high-angle scraping tool. It generates a fair amount of heat but does the job. The pilot hole is drilled first then the sharpened screw is used to bore down level to the surface of the wood.

Square drive screws are probably necessary as phillips would likely strip out with that much material removed.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Thank you. Clever solution!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in a project at this time assembling a curly maple desk. This is very hard wood.

I'm using Fuller's set of countersink tapered drills. The set also includes a plug cutter. I drill the holes with a cordless drill and drill the countersink deep enough to glue a plug over the top of the screw.

I've used this set with great success for many years. If you match the plug to the wood it's almost invisible. You'll need a flat cutting saw without set in the teeth to trim the plug flush with the surface.


----------

